# se quiseres vs se quisesses



## AGATHA2

Segundo a gramatica a diferenca entre as duas formas consiste no grau de probabilidade.

O seja "se quiseres" expressa que no fondo sei que a pessoa quere, a frase é so uma formula de cortesia

mas "se quisesses" expressa que há dúvida sobre o querer ou nao querer.

Que acham voces. Podem me dar uns exemplos para a utilizacao das duas formas.

OBRIGADISSIMA !


----------



## MOC

Eu utilizo "se quiseres" como "If you want..." e utilizo "se quisesses" como "If you wanted..."

Ex: "Se quiseres, podes vir comigo." traduzir-se-ia como "You can come with me, if you want"

Ex 2: "Se quisesses, podias ter vindo comigo." traduzir-se-ia como "You could have come with me, If you wanted"


----------



## Outsider

Agatha, _quiseres_ é futuro do conjuntivo e _quisesses_ é imperfeito do conjuntivo, e isto não são só nomes. O primeiro refere-se geralmente ao futuro, e o segundo ao passado. Nota-se bem em narrações e discurso indirecto.

Agora, no modo conjuntivo, o tempo passado às vezes tem um valor algo metafórico. Por ser passado, representa aquilo que poderia ter sido, mas não foi, ou seja aquilo que é impossível ou altamente improvável. O futuro, pelo contrário, representa algo que é possível, ou até esperado.


----------



## AGATHA2

Outsider said:


> Agatha, _quiseres_ é futuro do conjuntivo e _quisesses_ é imperfeito do conjuntivo. Isto não só nomes. O primeiro refere-se geralmente ao futuro, e o segundo ao passado. Nota-se bem em narrações e discurso indirecto.
> 
> Agora, no modo conjuntivo, o tempo passado às vezes tem um valor algo metafórico. Por ser passado, representa aquilo que poderia ter sido, mas não foi, ou seja aquilo que é impossível ou altamente improvável. O futuro, pelo contrário, representa algo que é possível, ou até esperado.


 
Captar o significado do futuro de conjuntivo que só existe em portugues é extremamente dificil !!!

Por exemplo: 
1. Se quiseres vir as 5 podemos ir no cinema = é possivel e provavel que a pessoa apareca as 5
2. Se quisesses vir as 5 poderiamos ir no cinema = ainda é possivel que apareca as 5, nao ? Entao a diferenca é que o numero 2 é menos provavel que numero 1 ?? 

imposivel só seria: se tivesses vindo as 5 teriamos podido ir ...  ou nao ????


----------



## Outsider

1. Se quiseres vir às 5, podemos ir no/ao cinema.​--> Acreditamos que a pessoa quererá vir ao cinema.

2. Se quisesses vir às 5, poderíamos ir no/ao cinema.​--> Duvidamos que ela queira vir ao cinema. Por isso, colocamos essa hipótese num passado imaginário.

*Mas:*

A segunda frase também se usa como forma de cortesia, para sugerir que não se tem bem a certeza se a pessoa quer ir ao cinema, mas gostaríamos que ela quisesse.



> imposivel só seria: Se tivesses vindo às 5, teríamos podido ir ...


Nada impossível, está certíssima!


----------



## uchi.m

Outsider said:


> Nada impossível, está certíssima!



Acho que Agatha quis dizer que a última frase significaria que a pessoa não queria mesmo vir ao cinema, que existia uma impossibilidade de vir ao cinema.


----------



## Outsider

Ah, sim, nesse caso está certa.


----------



## AGATHA2

AGATHA2 said:


> imposivel só seria: se tivesses vindo as 5 teriamos podido ir ... ou nao ????


 
queria dizer que essa versao é a unica em que já nao é possivel vir as 5 e ir ao cinema porque já passou a oportunidade. 

1. Se quiseres vir às 5, podemos ir no/ao cinema.
​--> Acreditamos que a pessoa quererá vir ao cinema.

     2. Se quisesses vir às 5, poderíamos ir no/ao cinema.
--> Duvidamos que ela queira vir ao cinema. Por isso, colocamos essa hipótese num passado imaginário.

Sim, esso é o que queria dizer: nos dois casos é possivel que a pessoa venha as 5 para nos ir ao cinema, mas na frase numero 1 é mais provavel que esso aconteca.

passado imaginario: nao compreendo porque "quisesses vir" é um passado imaginario dado que ainda poderia realizar-se ?


----------



## Outsider

Digo que se pode entender _metaforicamente_ como um passado imaginário.


----------



## AGATHA2

Outsider said:


> Digo que se pode entender _metaforicamente_ como um passado imaginário.


 
Sim, sim, Outsider compreendo o que quere dizer. So que para mim "se quisesse vir" nao tem significado de passado, metaforicamente falando ou nao. Penso que tem um significado de potencial: nao é real, mas poderia realizar-se em certas condicoes. Ou entao, claro, eu nao percibi nada, tambem pode ser


----------



## Outsider

Em português eu diria que tem uma ligação, ou conotação metafórica, ao passado, uma vez que o imperfeito do conjuntivo também se usa para falar de condições passadas, noutros contextos.

Mas, enfim, talvez seja uma maneira forçada de ver a questão. Em todo o caso, em frases como as suas, o impefeito do conjuntivo indica impossibilidade ou baixa probabilidade.


----------



## AGATHA2

Outsider said:


> Em português eu diria que tem uma ligação, ou conotação metafórica, ao passado, uma vez que o imperfeito do conjuntivo também se usa para falar de condições passadas, noutros contextos.
> 
> Mas, enfim, talvez seja uma maneira forçada de ver a questão. Em todo o caso, em frases como as suas, o impefeito do conjuntivo indica impossibilidade ou baixa probabilidade.


 
E muito interessante. Entao como expressa-se em portugues que alguma coisa pode ou nao acontecer em qualquer momento no futuro. Sempre com o futuro do conjunctivo ?

Por exemplo: 
Se ganar nos euromilloes faria ........ ou 
Se ganasse ...... faria

Se amanha estiver calor iria a praia ou
Se amanha estivesse calor iria ....              ??????


----------



## Outsider

AGATHA2 said:


> Entao como expressa-se em portugues que alguma coisa pode ou nao acontecer em qualquer momento no futuro. Sempre com o futuro do conjunctivo ?


Pode ser com o futuro do conjuntivo, com o presente ou com o imperfeito (sem contar com os tempos compostos). Geralmente é com o presente.



AGATHA2 said:


> Se ganhar o Euromilhões *farei* ........ ou
> Se ganhasse ...... faria
> 
> Se amanhã estiver calor *irei* à praia ou
> Se amanhã estivesse calor iria ....              ??????


----------



## AGATHA2

Outsider said:


> Geralmente é com o presente.


 
O seja "se ganho .........  vou fazer" ??


----------



## uchi.m

AGATHA2 said:


> Se ganar nos euromilloes faria fará ........


Desta frase subentende-se que alguém jogou nos Euromilhões e que tem chances de ganhar.



AGATHA2 said:


> Se ganasse ...... faria


Desta frase subentende-se que alguém não jogou e portanto não tem chances de ganhar.



AGATHA2 said:


> Se amanhã estiver calor iria  irei à praia


Tenho chances de ir à praia amanhã! 



AGATHA2 said:


> Se amanha  ontem estivesse calor iria ....


Não tive chance de ir à praia 

PS: valem as correções feitas por Outsider acima (não tinha notado)


----------



## Outsider

AGATHA2 said:


> O seja "se ganho .........  vou fazer" ??


Não, mas:

Caso *ganhe* o Euromilhões, deixo/deixarei de trabalhar.

Quero um marido que me *seja* fiel.

O último a sair que *apague* a luz. (se bem que este tem valor de imperativo)​O que eu disse sobre ser "geralmente com o presente" não se aplica às frases condicionais "se... então..."


----------



## AGATHA2

Outsider said:


> Não, mas:
> 
> Caso *ganhe* o Euromilhões, deixo/deixarei de trabalhar.​Aha, ideal para evitar complicações (Ah, Outsider, voce sempre tem influença pedagógica sobre mim: õ ê ç ã )
> 
> Quero um marido que me *seja* fiel. (Ah, querer, sim .... Nesse caso a alta porcentagem de improbabilidade não tem que ver com reglas da gramática  )​O último a sair que *apague* a luz. (se bem que este tem valor de imperativo)
> O que eu disse sobre ser "geralmente com o presente" não se aplica às frases condicionais "se... então..."
> 
> Se + imperfeito do conjunctivo - entao = condicional ??


----------



## AGATHA2

.




Zitat:
Se amanha ontem estivesse calor iria ....

Hm, mas entao "Se ontem tivesse estado calor, teria ido ..... " ???


----------



## Outsider

> Se + imperfeito do conjunctivo - entao = condicional ??


Isso: 

_Se_ + *imperfeito do conjuntivo* _então_ + *condicional**​_Se_ + *presente do indicativo* _então_ + *futuro/presente do indicativo* ou *imperativo*​_Se_ + *futuro do conjuntivo* _então_ + *futuro/presente do indicativo* ou *imperativo*​* Ou o *imperfeito do indicativo*, que o substitui frequentemente, em especial na linguagem mais coloquial.


----------



## AGATHA2

Outsider said:


> Isso:
> 
> _Se_ + *imperfeito do conjuntivo* _então_ + *condicional**​
> _Se_ + *presente do indicativo* _então_ + *futuro/presente do indicativo* ou *imperativo*​
> _Se_ + *futuro do conjuntivo* _então_ + *futuro/presente do indicativo* ou *imperativo*​* Ou o *imperfeito do indicativo*, que o substitui frequentemente, em especial na linguagem mais coloquial.


 
E tambem:
 se + plusquamperfeito do conjunctivo --> condicional composto  ?


----------



## Outsider

AGATHA2 said:


> E tambem:
> se + plusquamperfeito do conjunctivo --> condicional composto  ?


Claro, mas isso vem das anteriores. É só juntar o particípio a ambos os verbos. (Dizemos "mais-que-perfeito".)


----------



## AGATHA2

Resumindo: 

SE FOSSE MAIS FACIL LHE TERIA CHATEADO MENOS 

CASO SEJA MAIS FACIL JA UTILIZARIA (UTILIZAVA)

SE VENCER A PREGUIÇA UTILIZAREI Ã Õ Ç Ê

SE NÃO EXISTISSE ESSE FORUM SE TERIA QUE INVENTAR (SE TINHA QUE INVENTAR) ?


----------



## Outsider

AGATHA2 said:


> CASO SEJA MAIS FACIL JA UTILIZAREI (UTILIZO)


----------



## AGATHA2

Obrigada, meninos


----------



## spielenschach

AGATHA2 said:


> Segundo a gramatica a diferenca entre as duas formas consiste no grau de probabilidade.
> 
> O seja "se quiseres" expressa que no fondo sei que a pessoa quere, a frase é so uma formula de cortesia
> 
> mas "se quisesses" expressa que há dúvida sobre o querer ou nao querer.
> 
> Que acham voces. Podem me dar uns exemplos para a utilizacao das duas formas.
> 
> OBRIGADISSIMA !


Acho que a wünchsatze responde à pergunta, nós não lhe chamamos assim mas a ideia é a mesma (no que respeita a se quisesses).
Aliás, a entoação é quase tudo. Eu posso dar uma entoação tal à frase que «se quiseres » também pode ter acepção de wünschsatze.
Se quiseres vamos dançar para tua casa. Pode ser quase uma prece.
Se quiseres empresto-te o livro (a entoação pode denotar interesse, indiferença, consoante a vontade de emprestar – se for solícita, será até desejo, se não poder dizer que não denotará indiferença a ver se o interlocutor recusa). 

Saúde


----------



## Macunaíma

Ganhar na loteria é um sonho muito distante. Costuma-se dizer que, jogando ou não, tem-se a mesma chance de ganhar. Por isso, quando falamos nessa hipótese, é sempre com muita desesperaça. Suspiramos_: “Ah, se eu *ganhasse* na loteria, *compraria* uma ilha paradisíaca e viveria lá em doce abandono”_. Alguém que tenha acabado de fazer um jogo e esteja com o bilhete na mão poderia dizer, em tom mais otimista:_ “Se eu *ganhar* na loteria, *compro* uma ilha e* mudo-me*_ _para lá”_. Note que há uma combinação de tempos verbais muito particular nessa frase: Futuro Subjuntivo+ Presente. Se o apostador tivesse usado a combinação clássica ( Fut. Subj.+Fut. Ind.), ele estaria dizendo que considera a possibilidade de ser premiado bastante real, a ponto de fazer planos: _“Se eu ganhar na loteria, eu comprarei uma ilha e me mudarei para lá _(ou _vou comprar uma ilha e me mudar para lá_)_”_.

Eu adoraria poder explicar tudo isso para você com as nomenclaturas gramaticais exatas, mas como isso tudo também me confunde (e muito!), eu vou pôr ênfase nos exemplos, OK?

_“*Proponha* sociedade àqueles empresários americanos e eu aposto que eles aceitarão”_ – Isso é um Imperativo e dispensa comentários. Mas prossigamos:

_“Se você *propuser *sociedade àqueles empresários americanos nesse negócio, eu aposto que eles não só *aceitarão* como *concordarão* em deixar a gestão do projeto conosco”_ – Depois do imperativo, essa é a forma mais direta de se fazer uma sugestão.

_“Se você *propusesse *sociedade nesse negócio àqueles empresários americanos, eu aposto que eles não só *aceitariam* como também *concordariam* em deixar a gestão do projeto conosco”_ – Essa é uma forma mais discreta e indireta de se fazer a mesma sugestão. Não liga a ação ao passado –se a ação estivesse no passado, seria assim: _“Se você *tivesse proposto*..., eles *teriam aceitado*”_. Significa que ele teve a chance de propor a sociedade e não propôs.

Um outro exemplo: nenhum homem ousaria dizer para uma mulher:

_“*Vista* aquele seu vestido vermelho porque você fica mais bonita nele”_

Também é improvável que dissesse (< reparou neste subjuntivo? É mesmo MUITO IMPROVÁVEL que diga):

_“Se você *vestir* aquele seu vestido vermelho, *vai ficar* ainda mais linda” _

Ele provavelmente diria:

_“Se você *vestisse *aquele seu vestido vermelho, você *ficaria *ainda mais linda”_

No que se refere a expectativas e antecipações, o Futuro do Subjuntivo indica mais esperança de que aquilo que se espera se realizará:

_“Se ela* vier*, a festa *será* perfeita”_

Por outro lado, o Pretérito do Subjuntivo (ou Imperfeito do Conjuntivo, em Portugal) indica menos esperança:

_“Se ela* viesse*, *seria* perfeito" _(suspiro)

Aqui também, o Pretérito do Subjuntivo não liga a ação ao passado. Se a ação fosse passada (a festa já terminou e ela não veio), o correto seria: _“Se ela *tivesse vindo*, *teria sido* perfeito”._

PORTANTO, até agora, podemos dizer que:

1-) Quanto a sugestões:

- O Futuro do Subjuntivo expressa uma sugestão de forma mais direta ( do tipo _ação futura_> _conseqüência futura, _“Se você propuser, eles aceitarão”);
- O Pretérito do Subjuntivo expressa uma sugestão mais indireta, especulativa (do tipo _ação hipotética retoricamente localizada no passado_> _resultado expresso na forma do Futuro do Pretérito_, “Se você propusesse, eles aceitariam);

2-) Quanto a esperança, expectativas e probabilidades:

- O Futuro do Subjuntivo exprime maior esperança por parte de quem fala e maior crença na probabilidade de que algo acontecerá;
- O Pretérito do Subjuntivo exprime menos esperança, mais descrença e menor probabilidade.




AGATHA2 said:


> Captar o significado do futuro de conjuntivo que só existe em portugues é extremamente dificil !!!


 

O motivo por que nós usamos esse tempo verbal na estrutura _se_ + _ação/estado_ > _ação/estado futuro_ é que a língua portuguesa é bem enfática ao lançar essa primeira ação/esse primeiro estado como uma conjectura. Na frase _“Se tu *quiseres* vir às 5, podemos ir ao cinema” _isso é bem nítido. O Presente do Indicativo daria à frase uma realidade presente: _“Se tu *queres*...”._

Tente perceber a diferença nestes exemplos de conversas:

Pedro – Ana, que tal nós irmos ao Shopping hoje?
Ana -- Claro! Eu estava mesmo a fim de sair um pouco. Nós podemos passar lá naquele barzinho que inaugurou semana passada na praça de alimentação.
Pedro –- Claro, nós passamos lá, sim! E se tu *quiseres* ir mais cedo, podemos ir ao cinema antes.


João -- Vamos marcar de irmos ao Shopping hoje? 
Beatriz -- Vamos, sim. A que horas?
João -- Eu tinha pensado às 8. Que tal?
Beatriz -- Uhm... às 8 não vai dar para mim. Eu tenho que estar em casa cedo. 
João -- A que horas então?
Beatriz -- À tarde seria legal.
João -- Mas à tarde é muito sem graça. Eu tinha pensado num barzinho que tem lá que nem abre à tarde...
Beatriz –- Mas eu só vou se for à tarde.
João -- Tudo bem, então. Se tu *queres* ir à tarde, podemos ir ao cinema. 

No primeiro diálogo, Pedro levanta a possibilidade de Ana querer ir mais cedo; no segundo, João apenas reconhece que Beatriz quer ir à tarde.


........
Ufa!!! Que _post_ longo! Demorei quase uma hora nele! Espero ao menos que seja útil.
........

_Macunaíma_


----------



## spielenschach

> * Macunaíma*
> _Se ela* viesse*, *seria* perfeito" _(suspiro)


Para mim o suspiro pode designar um desejo intenso. Suponha qe esse suspiro é de uma mãe que não vê há muito tempo o seu filho querido. Não preciso fazer comentários acerca da intensidade desse ‘se viesse’.
‘Se ele vier’, para mim denota mais indiferença.
Não pretendo discordar, é uma opinião.
Saúde.


----------



## Vanda

O tal.  Este tópico gramatical que não esgota nunca.


----------



## Outsider

AGATHA2 said:


> Segundo a gramatica a diferenca entre as duas formas consiste no grau de probabilidade.


Quanto mais penso no assunto, mais me convenço de que a sua gramática tem muita razão. Em frases condicionais, ao menos, os diferentes tempos do conjuntivo representam mais diversos _graus de incerteza_ do que um tempo cronológico. E basta olhar para o tempo que se tem na oração com "se" (a prótase):


_Se_ + *imperfeito do conjuntivo* --> impossível ou improvável
_Se_ + *futuro do conjuntivo* --> possível mas incerto
_Se_ + *presente do indicativo* --> sugere que estamos seguros da afirmação, ou que se trata de uma verdade universal, ou de um pressuposto que aceitamos numa cadeia de raciocínio.
Pegando nos exemplos do Macunaíma:

Se *ganhasse* a lotaria, compraria/comprava uma ilha só para mim.​Isto exprime um mero desejo, uma fantasia. Quem o diz não crê que se possa realizar.

Se *ganhar* a lotaria, comprarei/compro uma ilha só para mim.​Esta versão já sugere que há uma possibilidade real de se ganhar. Por exemplo, posso ter comprado um bilhete. Claro que continua a ser pouco provável que ganhe, mas há uma possibilidade.

Se amanhã *estiver* a chover, não vamos à praia.
Se o João me *pedir* para dançar, aceito sem hesitar.​Aqui, quem fala pode mesmo ter uma _forte convicção_ em que a condição será verdadeira, mas não tem a certeza.

Se *gostas* de filmes românticos, vem ver este comigo.
Se *continuas* a ter notas negativas, proíbo-te de ver televisão.
Se não *prestas* atenção a onde pões os pés, ainda cais no abismo!​Nestes exemplos usamos o presente do indicativo, ou porque estamos seguros de que a condição é verdadeira, ou porque queremos dar uma conotação de imediatez e inevitabilidade à afirmação, por exemplo ao dar um aviso urgente ou ao fazer uma ameaça. 

O presente do indicativo também se usa quando se faz uma afirmação abstracta ou genérica. Por exemplo, as proposições matemáticas são geralmente expressas no indicativo.

Se um número *é* par, então o seu quadrado também é.
Se Hawking *está* certo, os buracos negros não duram para sempre.​É possível também usar o conjuntivo ("se um número *for* par...", "se Hawking *estiver* certo..."), quando se quer dar um tom mais coloquial e mais vivo à frase, por exemplo para envolver melhor o leitor. Mas o mais normal é usar o indicativo. Isto, creio eu, porque se considera que se está a falar de uma verdade universal, ou então de uma hipótese da qual se pretendem extrair as possíveis consequências.


----------



## Macunaíma

spielenschach said:


> Para mim o suspiro pode designar um desejo intenso. Suponha qe esse suspiro é de uma mãe que não vê há muito tempo o seu filho querido. Não preciso fazer comentários acerca da intensidade desse ‘se viesse’.
> ‘Se ele vier’, para mim denota mais indiferença.
> Não pretendo discordar, é uma opinião.
> Saúde.


 
A imagem do suspiro foi só para enfatizar o quanto a pessoa que diz a frase encara a vinda dele como improvável  Mas eu vejo sentido no que você disse sobre a mãe. Alguém que sente saudade talvez dissesse _"Ah, se ele *viesse*..."_, mas a saudade é um sentimento resignado, que não se alimenta da esperança e não busca sua própria satisfação (alguém por favor me freie se eu estiver viajando demais). Eu não acho de forma alguma que_ "Se ele *vier*..."_ denota indiferença. Como poderia? Talvez seja menos sentimental, mas, objetivamente, significa que eu conto com a possibilidade real de ele vir.

Mas a língua portuguesa é muito matizada e as nuances às vezes são extremamente sutis (deve ser assim em todas as línguas). Spielen e eu, ambos falantes nativos, podemos até entender significados distintos na mesma frase, dependendo de como a lemos, e estarmos os dois certos, como neste caso. O contexto, a maneira como a frase for dita, o tom de voz, tudo isso se encarregará de dar o significado preciso à frase, e isso requer um pouco de prática de quem estuda português, para apreender esses significados.

Um exemplo --meio off-topic-- disso, de como o tom de voz pode mudar o significado de uma frase ou expressão, foi que para entender o que a cantora Roberta Sá queria dizer no refrão da música* Ah, Se Eu Vou!* eu precisei ouvir a música uma segunda vez, prestando atenção à intonação. É que a expressão _"ah, se eu vou!"_ pode ter significados diametralmente opostos: 1-) É claro que eu vou! Eu não deixaria de ir por nada!, ou 2-) Eu não vou de jeito nenhum! Nem morto! 

No caso da música de Roberta Sá, o correto é o segundo significado.

_Macunaíma_


----------



## AGATHA2

Ola Macunaima, Outsider, Spielenschach

Agradeço muito os seus numerosos exemplos. Provavelmente só assim ( e com muito tempo e exercicio) é possivel captar matices duma lingua. O facto que tres nativos do português (e tres individuos cultos e inteligentes  ) vejam numa mesma forma gramatical matices diferentes segundo o contexto e a intonação prova a extrema complicação do caso !!

beijinhos


----------



## spielenschach

> originaly posted by outsider “e basta olhar para o tempo que se tem na oração com ‘se’” (a prótese)



Esses termos ‘bombásticos’ convém explicar





*PRÓTASE*

*s.f. Numa estrutura sintática de dois membros correlacionados, aquele que, subordinado ou dependente, cria uma expectativa para a enunciação do segundo, chamado apódose. (Ex.: Se queres a paz [prótase], prepara a guerra [apódose].) / Fonética. Parte melódica ascendente de um enunciado. *


----------



## Outsider

AGATHA2 said:


> O facto que tres nativos do português (e tres individuos cultos e inteligentes  ) vejam numa mesma forma gramatical matices diferentes segundo o contexto e a intonação prova a extrema complicação do caso !!


Repare também que estes tempos se usam numa grande variedade de tipos de frase. Às vezes, simplesmente não nos lembramos de todos eles!


----------



## AGATHA2

Macunaíma said:


> Eu adoraria poder explicar tudo isso para você com as nomenclaturas gramaticais exatas, mas como isso tudo também me confunde (e muito!), eu vou pôr ênfase nos exemplos, OK?
> 
> Siiim ! E isso o que precissava porque a teoria da gramática neste caso nao aclara muito.
> 
> Também é improvável que dissesse (< reparou neste subjuntivo? É mesmo MUITO IMPROVÁVEL que diga):
> Isso é genial !!!! Porque claro, como voce muito bem sabe, normalmente "é improvável" sería con presente de subjuntivo, mas para enfatizar a improbabilidade utilizou espontaneamente o imperfeito
> 
> 
> 
> Tente perceber a diferença nestes exemplos de conversas:
> 
> Pedro – Ana, que tal nós irmos ao Shopping hoje?
> Ana -- Claro! Eu estava mesmo a fim de sair um pouco. Nós podemos passar lá naquele barzinho que inaugurou semana passada na praça de alimentação.
> Pedro –- Claro, nós passamos lá, sim! E se tu *quiseres* ir mais cedo, podemos ir ao cinema antes.
> 
> 
> João -- Vamos marcar de irmos para Shopping hoje?
> Beatriz -- Vamos, sim. A que horas?
> João -- Eu tinha pensado às 8. Que tal?
> Beatriz -- Uhm... às 8 não vai dar para mim. Eu tenho que estar em casa cedo.
> João -- A que horas então?
> Beatriz -- À tarde seria legal.
> João -- Mas à tarde é muito sem graça. Eu tinha pensado num barzinho que tem lá que nem abre à tarde...
> Beatriz –- Mas eu só vou se for à tarde.
> João -- Tudo bem, então. Se tu *queres* ir à tarde, podemos ir ao cinema.
> 
> No primeiro diálogo, Pedro levanta a possibilidade de Ana querer ir mais cedo; no segundo, João apenas reconhece que Beatriz quer ir à tarde.
> 
> Mais exemplos muito utiis porque a diferenca entre "se tu quiseres" e "se tu queres" tambem nao salta directamente aos olhos do nao-nativo
> 
> Ufa!!! Que _post_ longo! Demorei quase uma hora nele! /Espero ao menos que seja útil.
> 
> Muito util, obrigada


----------



## AGATHA2

Outsider said:


> Se *gostas* de filmes românticos, vem ver este comigo.
> 
> 
> Se *continuas* a ter notas negativas, proíbo-te de ver televisão.​
> Se não *prestas* atenção a onde pões os pés, ainda cais no abismo!​Nestes exemplos usamos o presente do indicativo, ou porque estamos seguros de que a condição é verdadeira, ou porque queremos dar uma conotação de imediatez e inevitabilidade à afirmação, por exemplo ao dar um aviso urgente ou ao fazer uma ameaça.
> 
> Issos sao os casos verdadeiramente complicados e propios do portugues !!
> 
> O presente do indicativo também se usa quando se faz uma afirmação abstracta ou genérica. Por exemplo, as proposições matemáticas são geralmente expressas no indicativo.
> 
> Se um número *é* par, então o seu quadrado também é.​
> Se Hawking *está* certo, os buracos negros não duram para sempre.​É possível também usar o conjuntivo ("se um número *for* par...", "se Hawking *estiver* certo..."), quando se quer dar um tom mais coloquial e mais vivo à frase, por exemplo para envolver melhor o leitor. Mas o mais normal é usar o indicativo. Isto, creio eu, porque se considera que se está a falar de uma verdade universal, ou então de uma hipótese da qual se pretendem extrair as possíveis consequências.


 
Fascinante !!!! Entre "Se Hawking está certo" e "se Hawking estiver certo" cabe todo um universo


----------



## AGATHA2

Macunaíma said:


> mas a saudade é um sentimento resignado, que não se alimenta da esperança e não busca sua própria satisfação (alguém por favor me freie se eu estiver viajando demais).


 
Que interessante !! Os conceitos de saudade à portuguesa, á austriaca e - quem teria dito - tambem à brasileira ! Completamente off-topic, claro, mas como é um tema que me interessou muito ultimamente. A teoria que "a saudade nao busca sua propria satisfacao" da para pensar........


----------

